# report Kent Narrows



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

arrived there around 4pm fished by piney narrows yacht club. used a sibiki rig to get small spot, worked well until it got snagged live lined for some stripers for awhile then cut up some spot for blues. had 1 good hit on cut spot but missed it while rigging my light tackle rod for more spot. did a comparison test with FBBW, Glup BW and salted/dried BW. FB caught more spot than gulp, did get a double toad/spot, toad on gulp. dried BW beat them both 3 to 1. also caught 2 large WP doubles good fight on LT. left around 7:30 the tide was going out big time by then. going again fri. afternoon anybody heading that way?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

is that the bulkhead directly across from the red eye dock bar?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yes. my favorite place was been hoged so i went over there nice, has benches and if u can cast u can hit a nice channel.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

you ever catch anything large blues or rocks from that bulkhead? ive never fished that area, just under the bridge. thanks for the report!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

wensday i was rigging my light tackel rod after breaking off and my med-heavy rod with okuma bait runner took off by the time i got to it fishy was gone, thank god i set the live bait lever so somethings out thier. saw some boats fishing to my left around the channel markers. but if not crowded i will fish by the bridge. matter of fact i'm leaving now. got some peelers and bw's and new sabiki rigs.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

good luck man!


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

Good luck, Been kind of slow there lately. Very few breaking fish. Last year it looked like the water was boiling all the time. This year, there has been pretty much no topwater bite.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

I going to Kent Narrows and Matapeake tomorrow night and was wondering what is biting and what is the best bate to use. I have been away for awhile with racing full time and this will be the first time in about a year i have out. So I’m a little rusty


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

That must have been catfish. Ive seen a whole of cattyys this year at KN...



Penn


surfnsam said:


> arrived there around 4pm fished by piney narrows yacht club. used a sibiki rig to get small spot, worked well until it got snagged live lined for some stripers for awhile then cut up some spot for blues. had 1 good hit on cut spot but missed it while rigging my light tackle rod for more spot. did a comparison test with FBBW, Glup BW and salted/dried BW. FB caught more spot than gulp, did get a double toad/spot, toad on gulp. dried BW beat them both 3 to 1. also caught 2 large WP doubles good fight on LT. left around 7:30 the tide was going out big time by then. going again fri. afternoon anybody heading that way?


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks for the ino Penn626, ill head to Matapeake and Romancoke and try my look there.
Thanks again


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

*update*

picked up some nice WP, 1 10" blue, mix of spot. nothing on live spot or peeler. took the yak out sat. morning to jonas green park on the severn, don't bother nothing but dink croaker and snaggs around the new bridge pilings.


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

i never fished narrow's before, from what i've been hearing it's different than what i'm used to as far as throwing lures. i have no clue what kind lures to use or even how to rig it etc. maybe someone could be so kind and fill me in. thanks in advance. -EJ-


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

lures are ok. use top water,metal (like hopkins) or soft plastic like BDK 4 or 6". get thier 1.5 hrs. before high tide. top of high tide and slack is best to to miss the current.


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

It has been really tough fishing there (KN)this year. Last year at this time I would have 8-10 keepers a night (all thrown back) This year I think I have pulled out 2 all year, and I have fished it more often.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

hispanic are everwhere in ken narrow during the weekend. Making it so hard to throw anything. I guess they are everywhere this year. never have any problem with that in the past.


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

If you night fish they ussualy all leave around 10 ish. Unfortunately they also leave behind bottom rigs, bottles, cans, stinking rotting bait, broken chairs etc.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeh, fishing in general this year has been dismal. i hope the fall run is better!


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Hispanics Every Where.....?????*

Why such a QUOTE??? I'm HISPANIC...and born and raise here..... Not Coool !





Penn


FatCatfish said:


> hispanic are everwhere in ken narrow during the weekend. Making it so hard to throw anything. I guess they are everywhere this year. never have any problem with that in the past.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

FatCatfish- Bad remark.. I am not Hispanic, I am caucasion, 57, white collar, and somewhat intelligent. There are morons, idiots, slobs, jerks, trash-littering dumbells, illegal poachers among us all. The comment really is a reflection about you, not others.


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes Indeed........ Thanks Steve for the back up...Keep it clean guys!!! Wants the summer is gone, More ROOM FOLKS>>>>


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

for me it's not about race, i don't care if your white, black yellow or red it's about lazy m fers that can.t clean up after themselves. most fishing spots are bring in take out, so next time they go fishing they need to bring thier moms to cleanup after them. nobody wants to fish in someone elses garbage! leave only footprints.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

As I responded before, there are fishing morons, of all races, creeds religions, political beliefs.

I could write a book about my experiences at Matapeake Pier since 1973, involving ALL the above, and I think it would sell, and everyone would enjoy it. Yes, I have seen all kinds of idiots there and elsewhere, and it is NOT fair to point out one group of human beings.

Enough of this preaching--lets all fish, and have funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

amen to that steve.


----------

